# Downloadmöglichkeit für Ubisoft Games?



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich hätte mal folgende Frage:
Ist es möglich Spiele wie z.B. Assassin's Creed, Prince of Persia oder Splinter Cell 5, welche an einen Ubisoft-Account gebunden wurden, ähnlich wie die Spiele von EA mit einem Download-Manager oder so, irgendwo herunterzuladen, wenn die DVD einen "Unfall" erlitten hat? 

Was ich damit sagen möchte, dass ich bei anderen accountgebundenen Spielen wie Steam oder halt nach Aktivierung bei EA immernoch die Möglichkeit habe es dort herunterzuladen, unabhängig davon, ob ich das Spiel Online oder im Handel erworben habe.

Ich konnte per Google nichts finden.
Weiß da jemand bescheid?


----------



## PHENOMII (28. März 2011)

*AW: Downloadmöglichkeit für Ubisoft Games?*

Soweit ich weis gibt es bei Ubisoft nicht die Möglichkeit, sich die Games dort herunterzuladen. Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber gibt es beispielsweise nicht genau für so ein Fall Torrents oder ähnliches? Weil soweit ich weiß ist es in dem Fall doch nicht illegal, seine Spiele zu saugen, wenn sie als Original vorliegen. Kann mich aber auch irren.

ps: Kannst du mich eventuell bei steam adden? Könnte dir sonst auch von da aus weiter helfen
     Nichname: "Jack2064_steam"


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. März 2011)

Das wäre nun meine nächste Frage gewesen, nur wollte ich es nicht riskieren hier gegen mögliche Forenregeln zu verstoßen.

Könnte ich also in diesem Fall beispielsweise unbesorgt auf Isohunt zurückgreifen und mir das Spiel z.B. als Iso mit Torrent saugen?


----------



## kinglsey (3. August 2011)

*AW: Downloadmöglichkeit für Ubisoft Games?*

bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber habe schonmal gehört das das gehen soll!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. August 2011)

*AW: Downloadmöglichkeit für Ubisoft Games?*

Oh hallo ! 

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein aktueller Beitrag, sehr schön. 
Also ich konnte bisher nichts mehr finden und musste mir für ein Spiel dann einfach mal die DVD von nem Freund ausleihen.
Zum Glück brauchte ich nicht die DVD zum Spielstart und nur meine Accountdaten, aber ärgerlich war's trotzdem.

Falls es diesbewüglich doch nochmal News geben sollte, wäre ich über jede Info froh. 

(ich hoffe dein 100. Beitrag diente nicht nur dazu, um in den Marktplazu kommen)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. August 2011)

*AW: Downloadmöglichkeit für Ubisoft Games?*

nee abbilddatei der DVD deines Freundes machen.Problem solved.
man solte immer sicherungskopien machen.Virtuelle und notfalls reale.
da fällt mir ein

we don't talk about it, we don't think about it, we didn't need to know about it. problem solved


----------

